# Anyone have the "American Anthem" soundtrack on CD?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It's out of print and impossible to find?

For some reason I need the Andy Taylor song, it brings back good memories of my silly youth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5dg-C0TR_I


PS) Man, Wayne's wife is hot in this video. And the Jr. isn't bad either.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I so loved the 80's.

The song is on Limewire, with a 192 bitrate, if you're so inclined. (don't shoot the messenger)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> I so loved the 80's.
> 
> The song is on Limewire, with a 192 bitrate, if you're so inclined. (don't shoot the messenger)


Looking for a copy of the CD, and unfortunately it's out of print. So in this special case, I'm hoping somone can burn me a copy so I can rip it into my lossless collection.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Paul said:


> It ain't cheap, but through Amazon.com:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...r_olp_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1204123543&sr=8-4


Yah it's on ebay as well for a little cheaper.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I thought you were talking about THE Andy Taylor, you know, from Mayberry. That's how hip I am. :smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I thought you were talking about THE Andy Taylor, you know, from Mayberry. That's how hip I am. :smile:


:smile: No, the guy from Duran Duran.


----------

